# Vraylar



## dissoziation (Aug 20, 2015)

Does anyone have any opinions or experiences with Vraylar?

I was taking Latuda for sleep and I didn't like how I had to eat food with it to make it work, so I asked my pdoc if we could switch it, and I had to be taken off Lamictal because we found out that it would likely cause a bad reaction with the Vraylar. I'm waiting until it's nighttime today to take it and I don't know what to expect, but that I'll probably gain weight on it so I'm scared about that.


----------



## 35467 (Dec 31, 2010)

Both Vraylar and Latuda are trade names for atypical antipsychotics. There is nothing in medical literature for it works for dissociation or depersonalisation. Sometimes some atypical antipsychotics can be used for anxiety and sleep in low doses.


----------



## dissoziation (Aug 20, 2015)

Mayer-Gross said:


> Both Vraylar and Latuda are trade names for atypical antipsychotics. There is nothing in medical literature for it works for dissociation or depersonalisation. Sometimes some atypical antipsychotics can be used for anxiety and sleep in low doses.


I'm aware. I took Latuda for psychosis and my sleep problems.


----------

